# looking for trucks



## midlifekrisiz

looking for some 40's A/F trucks with wheels and hook couplers.
I am going to build my own log cars stretched out for hauling really long logs on my layout.

what sellers are asking for a single original truck with coupler on ebay is rediculous so i am in here seeing if any other flyer guys have any laying around ...I would need 6 compleet trucks.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

I have found repros of these at train shows for about $5 each...is that considered too much to spend? My next suggestion would be to find basket case cars that are damaged but still have good trucks and get those for a couple of bucks each. Even if they are without wheels/axles, those are available from parts suppliers like Port Lines Hobbies.


----------



## midlifekrisiz

if i could find some repros i would not ***** lol but have you looked on ebay? some ppl want $21 for a single original one and then $25 to ship it .....ya i don't think so.
I think i am going to just keep an eye open for old nasty cars and do it that way and re-use the cars that i take the trucks off of as sheds/office ect


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Let's be sure I have this correct...you want the sheet metal trucks with link couplers and preferably with the plastic wheels and axles included...I'm guessing the 4-wheel trucks? How many? I have some spares in my inventory, I'm sure I can part with a few. And I'll be attending a few train shows in the very near future where I know I can get more.

But let's do this quick before the moderators figure out we're conducting a sale here.


----------



## midlifekrisiz

yes, yes, yes and yes 
4 wheel yes
6 is what I need for 3 cars

hurry up they haven't seen this yet!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Let me see if I have them in stock and I'll get back to you....


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

I checked my inventory and it is not as I had hoped. I do have some but if you were unaware, Gilbert produced variations of both the link couplers and the trucks they mount on. I have a mix of all these variations. The majority of what I have that are all the same style/type are the Type 3 as described in Greenberg's book of American Flyer, P.207-208. They are the 2 coil sheet metal trucks, without the slot, with black-weighted link couplers and bright finish journal boxes, produced in 1949-1953, according to the book. I'll upload a copy of the pages so you can see what I am referencing. Anyway, I have 4 of these in my parts bin that I'll sell to you -- $5 each + postage. These seem to be original production items, used of course. Some cleaning and adjustment may be necessary. You might want to check the couplers themselves for integrity, but everything appears complete and undamaged. Even the bright finish journal boxes are all present on the truck sides. Let me know....

View attachment Chapter 11-Page 207.pdf


View attachment Chapter 11-Page 208.pdf


----------



## midlifekrisiz

yes those will be perfect and a good price as well
pm me your details and I can e-transfer the $$ to you


----------



## midlifekrisiz

well seeing as pm's a buggered for who knows how long
Don I got the trucks a couple of days ago in the mail and they will be perfect for what I have in mind.
thanks again


----------



## midlifekrisiz

here is what I did with one set today

used my longest car as reference for length









decided that it needed a bit more so found some chain and eyes 
looks like brake chain I guess







added some support to the cross beams


----------



## flyernut

Nice, but I would add some weight.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## midlifekrisiz

flyernut said:


> Nice, but I would add some weight.:smilie_daumenpos:


thanks and yes once I figure out what logs (branches from back yard) look best on it they will be added for weight


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Cool...they are looking good. Best use for old used trucks. Sorry I didn't have more, but I'm working on it.


----------



## midlifekrisiz

would be cool if you can find some more

here is what I am working on with the 2nd set

a logging caboose 
enjoy

start with centering 2 beams



laminate a few boards 



deck boards and start on shack







stove and fire wood in place (coke a cola hard to write that small)


----------



## flyernut

Nice..:smilie_daumenpos: To hide that truck screw, I would hollow out a piece of scrap wood, much like you're using, and create a "crate" that goes over the screw. Just a thought.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Nice....maybe I should keep all my used trucks and make my own custom pieces.


----------



## midlifekrisiz

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Nice....maybe I should keep all my used trucks and make my own custom pieces.


----------



## flyernut

Don't forget the doll house hobby sites.You can pick up all sorts of goodies to go with your scratch-built cars!!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

